# Start Here > Guest Forum >  Flag Burning, No Borders Dems Chant USA! USA!

## Incitatus

WWI and 2 weren't enough. Korea and Vietnam weren't enough. Somalia, bombing defeated Iraq, Yugoslavia, Libya, Yemen, Ukraine, Syria aren't enough - the War must continue for Democrats. That's just the way it has to be, because life was better when the largest nuclear superpowers wanted to bomb eachother. If you don't think so, you are Russian. Uncle Joe would be proud of the legacy he left in America.

----------


## alivecream

just feel sad for the innocent lives

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> bombing defeated Iraq


Who defeated it in the first place?

And then attacked it all over again?

I'm curious why the OP only complains about democratic warmongering.

Is he anti-war, or merely pro-other-warmongering-party?

----------

